# 5%



## aon1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Just kinda curious of everyone's opinions on the 5% nutrition supplements.

 I'm not sure why but riches videos are one of those deals where your not sure why you keep watching them but you end up watching them none the less....lol


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 29, 2016)

What supplements in particular?  Most are junk.  The few I use ie. protein, bcaas, glutamine,  I just buy the raws and make my own.


----------



## aon1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Just in general really, he comes off as someone who actually gives a shit ,and I think he does to a point, but if watch enough of his videos you catch yourself wanting to try his supps, damn good marketing.

 I was looking at his bcaa blend and the real food powdered carbs for shakes when in a pinch . I'm probably going to do as you are and just get raws that way I can control exactly what's in it.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 29, 2016)

Exactly,  I don't think Rich would intentionally put your a bad product or deceive anyone,  but it is a business and products are overpriced


----------



## all4muscle (Jan 29, 2016)

aon1 said:


> Just kinda curious of everyone's opinions on the 5% nutrition supplements.
> 
> I'm not sure why but riches videos are one of those deals where your not sure why you keep watching them but you end up watching them none the less....lol


Similar to watching a train wreck. Lol , you just keep watching


----------



## all4muscle (Jan 29, 2016)

aon1 said:


> Just in general really, he comes off as someone who actually gives a shit ,and I think he does to a point, but if watch enough of his videos you catch yourself wanting to try his supps, damn good marketing.
> 
> I was looking at his bcaa blend and the real food powdered carbs for shakes when in a pinch . I'm probably going to do as you are and just get raws that way I can control exactly what's in it.


Like Magnus said 

     A few good places out there to order the highest grade whey Isolate , bcaa, glutamine , and almost any other vitamin , mineral, amino etc.
   For a better price than top selling brands you can get the best supplement raws available . they just won't have a fancy name, label and container. Many times its just in a plain ass plastic bag.


Magnus82 said:


> What supplements in particular?  Most are junk.  The few I use ie. protein, bcaas, glutamine,  I just buy the raws and make my own.


----------



## Sully (Jan 29, 2016)

There's nothing special about 5% or anything that Rich is selling. It's the same stuff that's available everywhere else. That's the thing about legal supplements, most of them (90% or more) are not patentable, so there's nothing proprietary that can be protected. Rich hasn't figured out the secret to how to use legal dietary supplements, his products aren't groundbreaking and, frankly there's nothing novel or even interesting about anything he's selling.

If you prefer that Rich gets your money instead of Dymatize, ON, or whichever other company, then that's cool. But please, don't think there's anything you can buy from him that can't be bought somewhere else for less. He's just paying a co-packer to mix together a list of ingredients, same thing that 99.9% of companies in the industry do. Rich doesn't run a supplement manufacturing company, he runs a marketing company. Same as all of the rest of them.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 29, 2016)

Like I've said plenty of times there's a very well known individual who owns a huge company that supplies a majority if the protein etc to these smaller companies.  And he's very well know without throwing his name out there if you don't know do some research.


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 29, 2016)

His vids are entertaining and he always seems to tell it like it is. At least his version lol. I like the vids. He's just no bullshit. 

I am interested in where you guys get your raws though.


----------



## ASHOP (Feb 3, 2016)

I think there alright products but nothing extremely special. 5% is just a 'brand'. Other good companies sell similar items.


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 8, 2016)

Phoe2006 said:


> Like I've said plenty of times there's a very well known individual who owns a huge company that supplies a majority if the protein etc to these smaller companies.  And he's very well know without throwing his name out there if you don't know do some research.




Yes, and you can buy some great whole food powders you can mix from this place... Now there is an even greater selection of flavors. I have a few bags of stuff arriving today or tomorrow


----------



## silverback66 (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm a fan of 5% products...  I will agree that the supplement world is more or less different labeling on the same old products. To my knowledge I've seen very few products however that compare to his "all day you may" and "real food" (pre mixed and packaged of course, you could always buy raw and make your own) the pre workouts are so-so...  Rich claims the 5150 is almost "Too strong" I've used pre workouts much stronger, but his are still great to products imo.. 

I do like Rich's mindset of getting all you can from your actual diet and not pounding shaker after shaker of protein powder.. So that has me in his corner. The "Real food" is essentially a carb shake but all it is is ground dried sweet potato, yams and some blue berries. None of this dextrose or other carb supplements which I value. It really is just real food I'd a drinkable form. 
And the organ support is also great..  Having something like this specifically designed for the needs of aas users is cool. All the liver, skin, heart support you need in one bottle is very convenient. 

All just my opinions!


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Feb 19, 2016)

Phoe2006 said:


> Like I've said plenty of times there's a very well known individual who owns a huge company that supplies a majority if the protein etc to these smaller companies.  And he's very well know without throwing his name out there if you don't know do some research.


Han solo?


----------

